# Loot Question



## Shawn Carman (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I may have made some sort of error in running this campaign so far.  We've finished the first few modules, and the average level of wealth per character appears to be way below the average for a level five.  My most meticulous player has a precise record of everything the party has acquired and liquidated over the game so far, and while some of the others have kept the odd Wondrous Item or so, he hasn't really had anything that works for his character (he's a Beguiler).

So the point is basically that while on average a level 5 character should have about 7,000 gold worth of equipment in order to meet CR7 encounters, he only has about 1700, and the others are somewhat comparable, although slightly higher (the Duskblade has the Living Blade, for instance).  However, in the game's defense, I have not doled out treasure for random creature encounters, mostly because I forgot.  So now I'm going to go back through and figure out how much I've short-changed them to compensate.  Since I made a slight abbreviation to the second module, I also ran them through an encounter in Bresk with an inquisitor, and I'm thinking about giving them a reward for taking him out (since he was killing 'casters throughout the city), and that should, I think, catch them up.

Still, is this something I need to be more careful about?  Do they have to strip every kill in the campaign in order to remain competitive?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, if they're not taking loot from encounters and, on top of that, you're missing out encounters, then, yes, they'll start to fall behind.

However, bear in mind that things like Indomitability's Boon is "loot" and has a GP value.  It might not be loot you can pick up and carry, but it is loot nevertheless - it increases PC power.  The GP value of the boons are indicated in the module.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 27, 2007)

Heh. And here I was worrying they'd have too much loot.

If the characters had managed to strip all their enemies to their skivvies and carted around all the armor, swords, and shields from the bad guys, they'd have quite a haul. But we're not expecting that level of greed (and carrying capacity).

The 2nd adventure was light on treasure because at the end the heroes get a very valuable magical ability in the form of Indomitability's boon. We don't expect DMs to run lots of random encounters, so that shouldn't be it. I suppose it's always easier to add treasure if the PCs missed some than to take it away. It could be something as easy as finding a wagon that is being looted by brigands, who just killed the refugees who owned the wagon.

In the third adventure there are a lot of NPCs with magical gear, and the heroes are in a city, so they should be able to sell the spoils of victory.


----------



## Sigurd (Mar 27, 2007)

> ...and the average level of wealth per character appears to be way below the average for a level five.





 I'm liking this campaign more and more. 

Seriously, have you factored in the boons?

Sigurd

It's real easy to give players things -- much more whining if you take things away.


----------



## Shawn Carman (Mar 27, 2007)

Sigurd said:
			
		

> I'm liking this campaign more and more.
> 
> Seriously, have you factored in the boons?
> 
> ...




I am aware of the boons, yes, but I removed Indomitibility's boon once they attacked and killed it.  I figured that was only fair.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 27, 2007)

No. They're supposed to keep the boon even if they kill it. If you befriend it, it lets you keep the boon in thanks. If you kill it, the power of its spirit seeps into you.

No worries. The power of Indomitability plays an interesting role in the third adventure, but I've included an option where you don't need it.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 27, 2007)

Shawn Carman said:
			
		

> I am aware of the boons, yes, but I removed Indomitibility's boon once they attacked and killed it.  I figured that was only fair.




Well... the reason your PCs are lagging behind in wealth is because you're choosing not to give them the loot.  There's more than enough in the adventures.

I'd suggest giving them the boon or throwing in an easy encounter (low XP) with a disporportionately high amount of loot to make up for it.  Possibly both.


----------



## Shawn Carman (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, the pendulum has swung the other way.  We played though the first part of module three this weekend, and the group participated in the subplot involving the missing egg (that's all I'll say to avoid spoilers).  Needless to say, they recovered the item that was available in the swamp.

Now, this isn't the most altruistic group in the world, so I honestly didn't expect them to fork it over to aid the city.  I sort of expected them to sell it and try to get more than the market price because of its value.  However, instead, they hired a bard and cut him in on a percentage, used it to create several dozen domiciles, and then undercut the going rate by fifty percent to make a killing on the real estate market.

There's something seriously wrong with my players, but we always have a good time, so I guess it doesn't matter!


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 10, 2007)

LOL 

I love it.


----------

